# Chafing reduction



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

I've seen a few threads regarding a similar topic... I've rode on and off for years and never really had any issues with chafing or a rash. I'm starting to get a light rash now and looked up various remedies for it from occurring.

Cream type of lube or a Powder to keep the area dry? I'd like to hear feedback on what you found works best.

I tend to get really hot on climbs and sweat a LOT which is not good when skin is rubbing together or against something... I do wear biking shorts 100% of the time...(Fox & Kenda)

TIA


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I use medicated powder to stay dryer. 
And... this is embarrassing... butt... Johnsons or Desitin diaper rash cream can help in extreme situations of saddle sore. 
I thought someone might have been pulling my leg a couple of years ago, but I tried it and got almost instant (over night) relief.  
It doesn't rub in good like some things, so you should hit the sack with shorts or underwear on. 

And of course the obvious thing is, don't wear dirty shorts. Ride them then wash them.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Just mentioning the obvious: your seat is not too soft or wide?


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Ericmopar said:


> I use medicated powder to stay dryer.
> And... this is embarrassing... butt... Johnsons or Desitin diaper rash cream can help in extreme situations of saddle sore.
> I thought someone might have been pulling my leg a couple of years ago, but I tried it and got almost instant (over night) relief.
> It doesn't rub in good like some things, so you should hit the sack with shorts or underwear on.
> ...


I saw a powder product specifically for this type of irritation called 'monkeybutt'. Apparently motocrossers/motercyclists sweat a bunch and develop what they call 'monkeybutt' (rash).

It's not embarrassing when you have the irritation and in general, it's diaper rash.... thanks....rep.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

perttime said:


> Just mentioning the obvious: your seat is not too soft or wide?


I was riding a Specialized Ti Phenom then switched to a WTB Rocket V Team which I like. (More padding than the Phenom)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

It is possible that you are sinking into the seat padding enough to increase chafing. That is what prompted me to go for firmer seats (Fizik Dolomiti and Nisene HP: not sure if they are currently available models).


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

perttime said:


> It is possible that you are sinking into the seat padding enough to increase chafing. That is what prompted me to go for firmer seats (Fizik Dolomiti and Nisene HP: not sure if they are currently available models).


That's true. 
Seats make or break the ride. 
I like a thicker padding, but with very firm foam and no gel. Gel can also be a nightmare on longer rides. 
I prefer a slightly thicker padding than most though, because I'm 200ld fully loaded with gear, and tend to sink into the saddle padding down to the shell underneath. 
Most new saddle designs are cupped in shape and are "flex tuned".

I also prefer a flat, hard shell, type of saddle. That unfortunately is getting really difficult to find.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

There are a lot of lubes out there aimed at bikers and their taint friction. Butt Butt'r is a good one and so is Hoo-Hah Ride Glide (targeted for females).

For after-the-fact I go with A+D Ointment.


----------



## rcdenn01 (Jun 16, 2011)

I had the worst case of rash/jock itch not too long ago. Started with some chaffing that went untreated. Finally turned into full blow jock itch after and spending all day in my shorts at a race.

I have been experimenting with some methods. I now use Gold Bond everyday (particularly during the summer months) to keep things soothed and dry when off the bike. When on the bike I use Hammer Seat Saver, but it is not that great (I am going to try something else soon). Post ride I immediately shower or put some Gold Bond "down there." I keep some jock itch cream at the ready for the first sign of it.

Definitely get this figured out. A long day in the saddle + chaffing + heat = seriously painful jock itch.

_Oh, my WTB saddle is pretty soft and I think replacing it will go a long way._


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Lotramin AF powder works good too, as a preventative method.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

If anyone gets a rash in the tender area's from chafing, I tried Calamine Lotion from CVS pharmacy. (Official name is Calamine Topical Suspension) It is for poison ivy/oak and helps dry out the area. It worked great, within one night I felt OK and it cleared up the rash. 

I've tried Johnson's baby pure cornstarch power medicated with zinc oxide (skin protectant) in my shorts before the ride and it keeps the area dry and no chafing. I'm going to stick with this for a while unless I start getting rashes.


----------



## sluggo69 (Sep 14, 2009)

i use anti monkey butt powder to stay dry and and boudreaux's butt paste for 'greasing" my butt cheeks.it worked great for trail riding dirtbikes and racing 60+ mile enduros


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

Second the seat. Last season got bad enough that the chamois was stained with blood. The cause was a change in saddle. The new one was a bit narrower and it was also less slick (as in when moving, the shorts were moving on my skin instead of the shorts moving on the seat)

Try a seat, treat the rash.


----------



## sebastian22 (Jul 7, 2011)

Theres probably better stuff out there but i have good results with regular baby powder. Before the ride, i pour the stuff on and rub it around. I also have a traveler size bottle that i take if i know its going to be a long ride so i can reapply.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

Boudreax's Butt Paste prevents & cures cycling monkey butt.


----------

